# Good Sermon by My Pastor



## OPC'n (Aug 26, 2018)

https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?m=t&s=82618117166

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Aug 28, 2018)

It was bound to happen! 

Peace,
Alan

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

